# Phantom Harbor is looking for YOU!



## pahvog (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey Kids!

Shannon Shea from PHANTOM HARBOR here to invite you all to submit photos, videos, etc. to the Captain for inclusion in this year's month long celebration of Halloween! 

What is Phantom Harbor? WHAT?!....YOU DON'T KNOW PHANTOM HARBOR?!!!! I'm kidding. Phantom Harbor is my home-grown, kid-friendly, spook show that I've been producing and posting since 2009. In the past we have had Halloween specials, stories, birthday greetings, etc. This month (September 2012) will, hopefully, see the completion of Part 2 of "The Captain Keller Saga." And after that, it will be Halloween, Halloween, Halloween ALL MONTH LONG!

We'll start off interviewing a young man in Southern California who is making his own zombie puppet film, but we're looking for cool yard haunts to visit in person (Southern California, only, in person - sorry), but we invite you to send photos and videos from WHERE EVER YOU ARE!

Costumes, Pumpkins, Jack-O-Lanterns, Halloween-related art, Yard Haunts, Halloween Themed MOVIES! Whatever you have and want to share on Phantom Harbor, send it to:

The [email protected]

And until next time, I'll see YOU at the Harbor!

Shannon Shea
www.phantomharbor.com


----------

